# Best way to prepare fiddleheads??



## larry_stewart (May 16, 2010)

I was in whole foods this weekend and they had fiddleheads.  Its been about 15 years since ive had them.  Dont remember what i did, so just curious if anyone has any suggestions ??

larry


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2010)

Saute in butter with shallots (and garlic).


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 16, 2010)

What do they taste like? I've seen them but never tasted them...


----------



## larry_stewart (May 16, 2010)

if i remember correctly they kind of have a cross between a stringbean/ asparagus flavor consistency ( but its been 15 years)

They basically the immature rolled up leaf/ ste, of a fern.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 16, 2010)

Thankx Larry if I can find them i'm gonna give them a try...


----------



## larry_stewart (May 16, 2010)

Fresh after being picked 
http://elevatedsouthern.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/fiddleheads.jpg

Growing into a fern
http://knitspot.com/wp-content/uploads/garden/fiddleheadsA05_05.jpg

Cooked 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_SHLjlZiBU...Vg/ewfSjCMF1uc/s1600/Fiddlehead+Ferns+far.jpg


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 16, 2010)

Damn those look good... Going up to Atlanta in the morning and going straight to whole foods to see if I can get me some of those bad boys!!!


----------



## mollyanne (May 16, 2010)

...fiddlehead frittata

...fiddleheads, fetuccine, pinenuts, garlic, shallots, dried chili flakes, rice wine, drizzled with lemon olive oil on a bed of fettucine

...fiddleheads, gnocchi, morels, roasted red peppers, artichokes

...fiddleheads and cheese omelette

...fiddlehead soup (made with milk, romano cheese, garlic, and soft cooked fiddleheads) garnished with one spiral in center

...sauteed fiddleheads and scallops

...fiddlehead stirfry

...fiddleheads and crawfish (or shrimp) salad with fennel, potatoes, white wine vinegar, shallots, olive oil, and arugula


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 16, 2010)

Holy S*** you know your fiddleheads!!!


----------



## mollyanne (May 16, 2010)

...google is my friend. I never even heard of fiddleheads until I came to the DiscussCooking Forum....DC is my friend too. I love you guys.

*Poached Egg, Fiddleheads, Fingerlings, Applewood Smoked Cheddar Sauce*


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 16, 2010)

You go google girl!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 16, 2010)

I absolutely ADORE fiddleheads, & buy them whenever quality ones are available.  For me that was just last week at Wegmans - a big bin full of the nice crisp fresh fern heads.  (Do avoid the brown slimy plastic clam-shell packed Fiddleheads that have recently appeared at a few markets - Harris Teeter around here.  Ugh.)

I just blanch them in boiling water for about 3-4 minutes tops, & then usually just drain & dress with butter, salt, & pepper.  Sometimes I'll sub in Cavendar's Greek Seasoning.  Sometimes I'll add them to a spring vegetable stirfry.  The simpler prep the better, as their flavor is very mild.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 16, 2010)

So they are only available certain times of the year???


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 16, 2010)

Yes - late April thru late May is the usual season for fresh, although there are a few online companies that sell them frozen (fiddleheads do freeze well).

The edible "fiddlehead" is actually the emerging shoot of the Ostrich Fern.  So once spring passes & the ferns have unfolded, the season for culinary use is over.

The Ostrich Fern is the only variety considered safely edible, although even then it should never be consumed raw, only cooked.  So if woods wandering, never assume any "fiddlehead" you see is edible - all ferns emerge that way, & many are deadly toxic.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 16, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Damn those look good... Going up to Atlanta in the morning and going straight to whole foods to see if I can get me some of those bad boys!!!



Found them In whole foods by the exotic mushrooms  ( just so it doesnt turn into a scavenger hunt for you).  I was impressed because the cashier actually knew what they were ( they weren't labeled).


----------

